# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Ik weet het echt niet meer..

## MartinGroningen

Ik zit diep in de nesten en weet mij geen raad meer  :Frown:  

Al vanaf mijn 16e loop ik met klachten tenminste toen begon het op te vallen. angst in drukke ruimtes etc ... ze dachten natuurlijk "hyperventilatie" dus met die diagnose ben ik verder gegaan met me leven , klachten van spanningen in drukke ruimtes heb ik altijd al gehad op school , in de stad of waar dan ook. 

vanaf mijn 16e zit ik op het MBO , ik ben nu bijna 24 en doe dus al zo beetje 8 jaar een opleiding waarvan ik nu in het laatste jaar zit . Heb er super veel moeite mee , weinig concentratie en onthoud dingen heel erg moeilijk. Nu ik mijn laatste stage bezig ben loopt het totaal uit de hand :

*kan me niet op de opdrachten concentreren*
*vind het super moeilijk om dingen te vragen*
*trek mij zelf erg terug, ik praat nauwelijks of niet*
*hele tijd erg gespannen* .
*Kom niet meer tot het uitvoeren van de werkzaamheden omdat ik het niet begrijp en in de war ben*

vorig jaar tijdens een andere stage ben ik ook depressief geworden erg veel stress en eigenlijks dezelfde klachten. dit omdat ik alles deed wat me opgedragen werd . ik kan moeilijk dingen uitleggen en ben erg op mijzelf. heb grote angsten met het communiceren met mensen , vooral met mensen die ik niet ken. verder kan ik wel goed met mensen omgaan als ze mij iets vertellen maar andersom zeg ik nooit wat , niks komt uit mezelf.  :Confused: 

om lang verhaal kort te maken , ik denk dat ik last kan hebben van soort autisme.... ik herken mijzelf erg in de symptomen en mijn 2ling zus heeft pddnos al vanaf haar 18e . en mijn jongere zusje heeft ook problemen met leren. Bij mij is nooit onderzoek gedaan , ik redde mij altijd wel . Nooit heb ik mij echt durven uitten , en ik loop dus nu ook compleet vast . 

Tegen mijn ouders durf ik hierover niet te beginnen , ze zijn niet open en we bespreken nooit echt iets met elkaar  :Frown:  dit maakt het voor mij dus nog moeilijker . Ben al is weg gelopen van me stage , meld me vaak ziek etc 

Ik kom zo niet meer verder , soms wil ik weg lopen er gewoon niet meer zijn.  :Frown:  :Embarrassment: 

iemand die nog een uitweg weet ? ik zie hem niet meer helaas.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Martin,

He vervelend dat je zo'n terugval hebt gekregen!  :Frown: 
Jammer dat je er niet met je ouders over durft te praten omdat er niet zo open gepraat wordt! 
Als ik jou was zou ik, hoe moeilijk het ook is, proberen met je vader of moeder te praten (degene waar je je het prettigst bij voelt) en dan vertellen wat er is. Anders langs de huisarts om je klachten te bespreken of met een ander vertrouwenspersoon zoals mentor, stagebegeleider, buurvrouw...
Ik weet niet of je tweelingzus of zusje hulp of begeleiding heeft/hebben, maar als dat zo is dan kan je misschien die begeleider of hulpverlener een e-mail sturen of opbellen?
Een uitweg is praten en hulp zoeken, hoe moeilijk dat ook is, dat heeft tijd nodig en kan moeilijk zijn...
Ik wens je heel veel sterkte en moed!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Clementje15

> Ik zit diep in de nesten en weet mij geen raad meer  
> 
> Al vanaf mijn 16e loop ik met klachten tenminste toen begon het op te vallen. angst in drukke ruimtes etc ... ze dachten natuurlijk "hyperventilatie" dus met die diagnose ben ik verder gegaan met me leven , klachten van spanningen in drukke ruimtes heb ik altijd al gehad op school , in de stad of waar dan ook. 
> 
> vanaf mijn 16e zit ik op het MBO , ik ben nu bijna 24 en doe dus al zo beetje 8 jaar een opleiding waarvan ik nu in het laatste jaar zit . Heb er super veel moeite mee , weinig concentratie en onthoud dingen heel erg moeilijk. Nu ik mijn laatste stage bezig ben loopt het totaal uit de hand :
> 
> *kan me niet op de opdrachten concentreren*
> *vind het super moeilijk om dingen te vragen*
> *trek mij zelf erg terug, ik praat nauwelijks of niet*
> ...


hey kerel , ik herken mij zelf ik jou verhaal , heel graag zou ik er met jou eens over willen praten , bvd joan clement

----------


## Clementje15

ik herken erg veel van jou verhaal , ik zou het erg fijn vinden er eens met jou over te kunnen praten , bvd joan clement [[email protected]]

----------


## MartinGroningen

dag Clement ik heb je toegevoegd! lijkt me is leuk om met je te praten.

----------


## Jeike

Hoi Martin,

Ik ben nieuw op deze site en ik weet niet of je al opgeknapt bent.
Je kunt altijd contact met me opnemen als je dat wilt?
Zelf zit ik in het vak en kan je misschien van dienst zijn.
Ik heb een eigen site.

Je zit met een agorafobie en daar kun je vanaf komen met een goede therapie.

Hartelijke groet,

Jeike

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Het is al een eind geleden dat je dit bericht plaatste. Ik hoop dat je je ietwat beter voelt nu. Je kan contact opnemen met je huisarts of rechtstreeks met een psychotherapeut. Dit lijken me klachten waar via psychotherapie of coaching één en ander aan te doen is.

Sterkte!

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Dag Boyy,
dat klinkt echt niet goed!
Best ga je snel naar je huisarts en als je dat niet ziet zitten ga naar de spoed van een ziekenhuis waar men je kan helpen.

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Nee ik ben geen arts, ik kan je enkel aanraden om vlug hulp te zoeken.

----------


## christel1

Bovy, 
Ofwel zoek je hulp bij de HA of een zorgverlener ofwel blijf je met je klachten lopen, klinkt cru maar er zijn nu eenmaal geen 37 oplossingen maar slechts 1 en dat is hulp zoeken, bij je HA in de 1ste plaats en laat je je onderzoeken ofwel blijf je lopen met je angsten, klachten en frustraties en stress. 
Met een klaplong loop je naar de HA want dan kan je geen lucht meer halen. Wij zijn geen dokters en wij zien jouw situatie niet maar als je echt zo bezorgd bent dat je iets onder de leden hebt dan zoek je hulp en zo snel mogelijk. 
En kinkhoest moet ook vastgesteld worden door een HA.... volg dus de raad van iedereen hier want met alleen te posten hier ga je niet echt van je klachten en ziektes afgeraken.

----------


## christel1

Bovy, het is niet dat je geen begrip krijgt maar je moet jezelf onder handen nemen, niet iemand anders kan dit voor je doen, enkel jij zelf... wil je met je klachten blijven lopen omdat je bang bent dat je in het ziekenhuis gaat terecht komen, voor mij OK hoor maar je schaadt er alleen maar je eigen gezondheid mee... dat is mijn stelling, aan jou de keuze...

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Ik geloof dat dat die boyy is van een tijd geleden die toen onder de naam boy was. Ik weet niet dat jij er toen al was, maar Sietske en Agnes kunnen hun dit waarschijnlijk nog herinneren?

Ik merk het aan zijn manier van schrijven dat hij dat 9 van de 10 is. Hij schrijft altijd rare dingen en nooit zegt hij iets concreet "snap je". 


Is niet dat ik hem niet wil helpen, maar zijn uitleg slaat op niets!

----------


## christel1

@Do, ja hoor ik ben van heel dat verhaal op de hoogte... toen noemde hij zichzelf Boy of Boya en ik zie het ook aan zijn schrijfstijl, hij zoekt aandacht dus ga ik niet meer antwoorden op zijn postings, hopelijk is iedereen van hetzelfde gedacht. Wou zijn IP adres al checken maar zie dat hij weer niet meer online is. 
Groetjes

----------

